# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Star Prospector (PC) (2012) (ENG) (multihost)

## elcamaleon

[b] Survey distant planets seeking new resources and overcoming many dangers. [/ b]

Star Prospector is a strategy game in real time. In this game you assume the role of a Prospector, a mechanized unit in charge of rescue operations, construction and mining. Prospectors are characters from different clans can be explorers, mercenaries, archaeologists, etc.

In the year 2158 humans have inspected only a small part of our galaxy in search of new energy resources. Through junction gate space-time prospectors search on missions distant planets and asteroids. Based on the analysis you provide will be launched by the machinery needed to set up a new factory in that our location and begin the extraction of mineral energy.

But all is not easy in Star Prospector. There are human clans that decades ago were exiled from Earth and have evolved into a metamorphosis of human tissue and metal: cyborgs. These beings are robbers attack technologies and factories devoted to mineral extraction on different planets. So far the losses were bearable but Scavenger clans are uniting and we discover that intent is that union.


[b] Features [/ b]

     100 randomly generated missions, including missions of the game's history
     As you progress through the game you gain experience, skill points and credits to buy units, upgrades, and weapons and keep improving your shields, armor, reponerte for damages and other securities
     Many fighting against the army of the Scavenger
     You can use the kits from fallen enemies to recover
     Use the rig to get parts for your improvements only








Platform: PC
EXE
136 MB
English
Medicine (not required)
Developer: Custom Built
Distributor: Cryptstone Games
Release Date: February 1, 2012










Windows® XP (SP3) / Vista (SP2) / 7
Intel Core 2 Duo or equivalent, 2.0 GHz Processor
2 GB Available System Memory
1 GB Available Hard Drive Space
DirectX® 9.0 compatible Video Card w/ Shader Model 2.0 or higher (256 MB NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT, ATI Radeon HD 3450, or greater)




















*DOWNLOADS

INTERCHANGABLE LINKS*



*Podras descargar desde 5 servidores de archivos diferentes !!!! - Multihost*





```
http://letitbit.net/download/31115.3300760c3c573bf5f703a24f7532/StarProspJ.rar.html

http://www.filefactory.com/file/3srlyxplhvl5/n/StarProspJ_rar

http://turbo.to/ytcjvbyu8sxv/StarProspJ.rar.html

http://rapidgator.net/file/6657497/StarProspJ.rar.html

http://freakshare.com/files/oje09zwf/StarProspJ.rar.html
```

----------

